# Escambia Bay/Choctawhatchee River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

First time ever fished Escambia Bay out of 17th,St. ramp this morning with a buddy . Hot as Hades. Not another boat within eyesight fishing. Game Warden out looking and all he saw was us. Our tackle was inadequate for the task. We both hooked big fish that we could not turn before they got to structure....buddy 5 or 6 and myself 2. One small red snapper (released) and a few cats and pin fish. That was it.
Two other buddies fished the Choctawhatchee River this morning and got 69 bream, mixed sizes. Reported river in excellent condition. 
Later this week I'll poking around Talquin for bream.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Good luck JB over at Talquin. There's been a ton of rain and water over that way but hopefully it's back to normal levels.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That doesn't sound good. Will check the Ocholockonee when I cross it tomorrow.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

JB you gave up on mullet? I went Friday to Milton with a friend and caught 1. He had an ultralight rod and was going to catch a few pinfish for bait, but instead landed a dozen nice bream. I cooked them yesterday.


Both of my boats are down for repair. May have at least 1 ready to go by this weekend.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> JB you gave up on mullet? I went Friday to Milton with a friend and caught 1. He had an ultralight rod and was going to catch a few pinfish for bait, but instead landed a dozen nice bream. I cooked them yesterday.
> 
> 
> Both of my boats are down for repair. May have at least 1 ready to go by this weekend.


I'll be after mullet next week. My last 3 trips were unproductive, but they are back in the area now. Tons were along the 331 bay fill last week. 
Buddy got 22 last Friday along with 4 bass on LY's, plus a big bream on shrimp.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yall fish around the bridge? Bull reds should be onsite in a few weeks


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yall fish around the bridge? Bull reds should be onsite in a few weeks


We did.....also school of spanish swarmed around the boat but we were not rigged for them. It lasted about 20 second then they disappeared


----------

